# Insanitarium



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A VERY cool flesh eating flick..Great start to a new string of zombie flicks, although not zombies, more like 28 days later infected humans. Worth a watch! I'm sure there are sequels to come from this.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I dunno, Doc. I have been doing some reading up on this, and from what I have seen, the prognosis isn't good.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with the Sin man.


----------

